# How to add 24v relay to Honeywell zone control?



## HOTRDD (23 d ago)

I have a single stage gas furnace in our wood shop that heats the main area and a storage / tools area. The furnace is connected to two nest thermostats and a honeywell HZ322 zone control unit. I want to add a 24v AC relay to the zone control to turn on a circulation fan at the far end of the shop when the zone calls for Stage 2 heat. I know W2 is the signal for stage 2 heat but where on the zone control should I wire the relay? Where do I get the + & - power to open the relay when stage 2 is requested.

The thermostat in that area is already wired for W2 / stage 2 heat to the control board. I can see the request for stage 2 heat come in but I just need to know where to wire in the relay? Do I wire it between the thermostat and control? OR do I tap off the furnace wiring side?


----------



## upyourszz911 (17 d ago)

there is usually a Zone control board to do that.


----------

